# buffedCast 268: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Launethil (17. Oktober 2011)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (17. Oktober 2011)

*Zu SWTOR :*

Wärt ihr mit fastfood pvp ala WoW zufrieden in SWTOR, oder hofft ihr auch auf sinnvolles endgame PvP wie es z.B. bei Daoc vorhanden war ?


----------



## Durag Silberbart (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Buffies,

Meine Frage richtet sich an den zweiten Teil des Cast und da an die SW-ToR Crew:

Mich würde sehr Interessieren welche Zeitlinie ihr am Interessantesten, Spannendesten ect. findet?

Möglichkeit 1:
Zeit von Epi 4 bis 6
Möglichkeit 2:
Zeit von Epi 1 bis Epi 3
Möglichkeit 3:
Einige Jahre vor Epi 1 "Aufstieg von Palpatine und Plyges (Vielleicht Falsch geschrieben)
Möglichkeit 4:
Zeit von Darth Bane (Regel der Zwei - Könnte viel Kampf sein da alle Niedrigen Sith sterben mussten.
Möglichkeit 5:
Zeit von The old Republic
Möglichkeit 6:
Zeit von KOTOR (Darth Revan und Darth Malag)
Möglichkeit 7:
Goldenes Zeitalter der Sith
Möglichkeit 8:
Irgend eine andere Zeit (Wenn ja bitte genauer welche )


Mfg Durag


----------



## Rafaeolo (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin aus dem (noch) sonnigen Norden.
ich hab mittlerweile schon viele Berichte und Videos zu Guild Wars 2 angeschaut. Aber bis jetzt wurde noch nicht wirklich erwähnt, was bei einem Levelaufstieg passiert. 
Somit ist meine Frage, ob beim "levelup" es nur Attributspunkte zu vergeben gibt, ob man neue Fähigkeiten freigeschaltet bekommt oder ob es ansonsten noch irgendwas zu verteilen/erschließen gibt?

Vielen Dank und Viele Grüße
Rafaeolo


----------



## Twein (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team!

Hier sind meine zwei Fragen:

1. Ich würde gerne in RIFT Gildenumhänge haben! Wie sieht ihr das?

2. Mein Buffed Magazin Abo läuft bald ab. Wird mein abo automatisch fortgesetzt oder muss ich es ( ich hoffe nicht) erneuern?


LG

-Twein


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2011)

Twein schrieb:


> 2. Mein Buffed Magazin Abo läuft bald ab. Wird mein abo automatisch fortgesetzt oder muss ich es ( ich hoffe nicht) erneuern?



Magazin- und Premium-Abos laufen nicht ab, wenn du sie nicht explizit kündigst.


----------



## Bellatrixia (17. Oktober 2011)

swtor




Liebes Buffed Team

ich werde vermutlich Star Wars the old Repuplic anspielen und weis nicht so recht was ich spielen soll einerseitz würde mich der Kopfgeldjäger total reizen aber da ich auf da auf der Seite des Imperiums spielen muss weis ich nicht so wirklich mir kommt die seite so von verrat und neid zerwühlt rüber den aus dem ganzen Videos und trailer was ich mir da angesehen habe is mir das imperium nicht wirklich sympathisch

jetzt zu meiner frage: geht es auf seite des imperiums wirklich so zu wie oben beschrieben oder is es so mit den verhältnis wie in wow denn da is die horde ja auch nicht wirklich böse


----------



## chixo (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi Buffed-Crew,
*Meine Frage an den WoW Teil*: _Ich würde gern wissen, ob es irgendwelche Loreverstöße in der (eig) 2. Dungeon Brunnen der Ewigkeit gibt ?_ 
Hab gehört da sollte am Anfang Illidan zum Dämon geworden sein oO 
Ich hoffe jemand von euch ist in dem Bereich der Lore etws bewandert und kann mir weiterhelfen.

*Frage an den Zweiten Teil (RIFT):* _Lohnt es sich jetzt noch bei Rift anzufangen ?_
Ich wollte neu anfangen hab aber Angst davor nicht die jetzigen 50er aufholen zu können und so meine Zeit zu vergeuden. 
Ich spiele nicht oft und wenn ich dann die Endstufe erreicht habe möchte ich eigentlich immer PvP machen.

So das war's für's erste  
mfG Chixo


----------



## Smon (17. Oktober 2011)

Heyo Buffies,

An den ersten Teil:
Wie sind die neuen 5er Instanzen Zeitlich einzuordnen, da sie sich ja alle in den Höhlen der Zeit befinden und so alle Inis und der Raid nicht in der "Gegenwart"  spielen würde es mich schon interessieren ob Deathwing dann überhaupt jemals besiegt wird oder halt nur in einem der Zeitwege ?
Oder hab ich die Funktion der Zeitwege nicht richtig verstanden?

An den zweiten Teil:
Wird es bei Sw TOR mehrere Server (Realms)  geben oder (was meiner Meinung nach den RP Faktor steigert) nur einen Server (Realm) für alle?

Wird es Hauptstädte geben wie Orgrimmar o. Dalaran in WoW ?

lg Smon


----------



## Kokoros (17. Oktober 2011)

Chalo ihr Buffies,

ich habe ein Frage zu SW tor:

Den Trooper gibt ja mit der dicken Wumme und dem kleinen Sturmgewehr. Es es möglich als Frontkämpfer schaden zu machen, oder beschränkt sich die Spezialisierung nur aufs Tanken. Ich habe nämlich enteder bei euch oder bei the force.eu in einem Podcast gehört, dass der Wächter-Jedi bei der richtigen Skillung auch mit einem LICHTschwert zu spielen ist.

lg 

kokoros


----------



## knuddel-mich (17. Oktober 2011)

Ein Hallo aus Malygos,

ich habe irgendwann, als der 15/25%-Nerf zum Feuerlande-Raid rauskam, gelesen, dass dies nicht der einzige zum Feuerlande-Raid bleiben soll. Es war die Rede das noch weitere vor dem Todesschwinge-Raid kommen sollen.
Ist da was drann oder habe ich eventuell nur etwas falsch verstanden.
Die meisten Kämpfe sind jetzt doch relativ leicht geworden. Nur Ragnaros macht uns mit seinen Phasenübergängen derzeit noch was zu schaffen, aber irgendwann schaffen selbst wir das :-)

Würd mich über Antwort freuen,

Gruß, knuddel


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Oktober 2011)

knuddel-mich schrieb:


> Es war die Rede das noch weitere vor dem Todesschwinge-Raid kommen sollen.
> Ist da was drann oder habe ich eventuell nur etwas falsch verstanden.



Eigentlich sollten es zwei T12 Raids werden, einmal die Feuerlande mit Raggi, und der Mahlstrom mit Azshara als Endbosse, sie haben sich aber wärend der entwicklung dazu entschlossen alles in die Feuerlande zu stecken.

Frage für den WoWCast:

Wenn jemand von euch schon auf dem PTR war und dort die ersten 2 Raidbosse ausprobieren konnte, wie sind sie geworden?


----------



## meartholix (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team

zu SWTOR

Es wird ja geschrieben, dass die Begleiter einem die Arbeit bei z.B. plündern abnehmen können. Meine Frage ist, wisst ihr schon, ob man den Begleiter jedesmal dazu auffordern muss oder geht das automatisch?

Dann noch eine Frage zu den Crewskills; wenn man seine Begleiter z.b. einen Blaster herstellen lässt, was ja eine gewisse Zeit braucht, kann ich da andere Skills überhaupt gleichzeitig verwenden? (Mission oder Sammeln)

Was mir und zu 99.9% allen anderen SWTOR-begeisterten wichtig wäre zu wissen, wisst ihr ob und wann die NDA fällt? 

Danke und eine schöne Woche 

ps: mein Name wird anders ausgesprochen^^ also das earth zwischen M und olix entspricht Erde auf Englisch


----------



## Phochahontas (17. Oktober 2011)

Huhu Buffed´ler,



heute stell ich mal wieder einen ganzen schwall an Fragenwelche Wohl alle in den WowTeil gehören.



1) 	war nicht mal irgendwann auch eine Flugform für Schamanenim Gespräch? wenn ja was ist daraus geworden?

2) 	hat Blizzard nicht versprochen mit Cata vieletolle neue Verkleidungen einzuführen? was ist daraus geworden und was ist euer LieblingsVerkleidung?

3) 	wo bleibt der zweite Mond? sollte der nichtlängst wieder am Himmel über Azheroth stehen?

4) 	warum gibt es für die "neuen" Fähigkeiten,welche mit Cata dazugekommen sind, NOCH keine Glyphen? 

5) 	nun wo Heinrich nicht mehr da ist, wer ist daeigentlich euer Chef?

6) 	kann euer Dialektspezialist noch mal so schön"krischdalle" sagen?

7) 	hab ihr Erfahrung mit 3D in spielen? egal ob mitShutterbrille oder sonst wie. lohnt es sich schon auf diese Technik umzurüstenoder ist das noch rausgeworfene Geld?

8) 	Nun da an Tyrande ihre High Heels (oderStöckelschuhe, wer weiß das schon so genau) getestet werde, was bekommen danndie Völker an die Füße/Hufe die keine Schuhe tragen? Bei Draenei kann ich mirja noch Hufeisen vorstellen aber dann hört es auch schon auf

9) 	Ich glaube es war Björn, bin mir da aber nichtsicher, der nachsehen wollte in welchen Ländern außer Kanada  der Authentithikator als militärischeHardware gilt. Gibt es da schon Erkenntnisse?


----------



## Myasishchev (17. Oktober 2011)

WOW:

- Was war Eure längste WOW-Zocker Nacht (& Tag), wo ihr am längsten gezockt hatten?

- Falls es Morgen kein WOW mehr geben würde und ihr auf andere MMos umsteigen müsstet, auf welche Titel würdet ihr umsteigen oder warten?

- Was sind im Momment Eure liebsten und verhassten Spiele-Charaktere?

- Was waren Eure heftigsten Situationen in WOW, die Ihr nie mehr vergessen werdet?

2te Runde:

- Von welchen Spiele Welten würdet Ihr Euch ein Online-Rollenspiel wünschen. Egal von welcher Hardware bzw Jahrgang.

- SWTOR: da viele Spieler enttäuscht gewesen sind, dass man nicht ala X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter den Luftraum unsicher machen konnte,
währe es doch cool, an gewissen Orten z.B Coruscant Spiele-Hallen eröffnen würden, wo man genau solche Spiele (als Vollversion) 
spielen konnte. Es gab ja schon genügen Retro-Konsolen, die dies so durchgeführt hatten.

- SWTOR: Werden die "Tier-Sets" in SWTOR als Bad-Boy anders dargestellt (Design oder Farbe), als bei einem guten Spieler?
Oder geht es hier mehr um die Möglichkeit, a la Fraktion nur bestimmtes Equip zu bekommen?

- Was waren Eure heftigsten Situationen in Spielen, die Ihr nie mehr vergessen werdet? (egal welche Genere bzw Zeitramen)

ps: Wegen dem Namen: hier ist mein Namens-Geber:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7fkYIn-a7E


----------



## Covardo (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi, meine SW:TOR - Frage: wie war das noch mal mit der Größe der Spielwelt? Da man ja von Planet zu Planet reist, sollte man auch das Gefühl haben, sich auf einem ganzen Planten zu befinden. Wie groß sind die Karten ungefähr und gibt es dann die standardmäßigen Abgründe, Berge oder gar unsichtbare Wände, um einen am weiterlaufen zu hindern? Ich fände es mal nett, unendliche Freiheit zu haben und irgendwann wieder am Startpunkt anzukommen (Stichwort: Planetenumrundung).


----------



## Rocz (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen meine Fragen richten sich an den zweiten Teil ,

Ist Rift eine würdige Alternative zu World of Warcraft ? 

Und ist es auch möglich Rift mit Gamecards zu bezahlen, wenn ja , wo kann ich sie kaufen ? 

Viele Grüße,

Rocz 

[Rokz] :-)


----------



## Aircrash (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin Buffies,

meine Fragen beziehen sich auf den WoW-Teil

01)  Da ja in Kürze die Blizzcon ist würde mich interessieren ob Ihr da auch mit einem eurer Mitarbeiter vor Ort seid und von da berichtet. Glaubt Ihr auch das dort eventuell das nächste Addon per Video vorgestellt wird wie es schon mehrfach der Fall war wie z.B. vor 2 Jahren ? Wie ist denn die Atmosphäre auf so einer Veranstaltung falls Ihr schonmal da wart ? Lohnt sich ein Besuch dort ?

02)  Ich habe kürzlich einen Blutelfen Twink angefangen um ein wenig "altes" Questfeeling zu erleben in den Geisterlanden und im Immersangwald. Wird es hier noch eine Überarbeitung der Gebiete geben ? Denn wenn man Cata gewohnt ist kommt einem das Gebiet doch sehr mühselig vor. 

03)  Die dritte Frage bezieht sich aktuell auf die Schlotternächte. Nun mache ich dieses Event schon seit Jahren mit, jedoch habe ich es immer noch nicht geschafft alle Masken für den Erfolg zu sammeln. Habt Ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen machen können ? 

04)  Wie steht Ihr eigentlich zum Thema Phasing ? Denn es bringt doch auch einige Probleme mit sich. Ich wollte kürzlich mit einem Twink am Beutebucht Angelwettebewerb teilnehmen. Zufälligerweise hatte ich aber die Angriff auf Beutebucht Quest im Logfile und der Abgabe-NPC für die Fische war schlicht und einfach nicht da. Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen sammeln können ?

Gruß Aircrash


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (17. Oktober 2011)

Huhu, dann mal meine Fragen.

WoW: Wisst ihr irgendwas über die Setteile, die der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt anbieten wird um damit moggen zu können, ohne diese in den Raids erfarmen zu müssen?
       Also zb
     - ob es alle Sets betrifft (Dungteon, Raid, PvP, Erbstücke)
     - sind es eventuell wie ich mir vorstelle, weiße Items mit 1 Punkt Ausdauer, damit sie Stats haben
     - gehören auch Waffen dazu, wie z.B. Segnung, welche ich mir gerne auf normalen weg holen würde, hätte Blizzard diese Quests nicht gekillt
     - brauch man Lose (sofern es die da noch gibt) dafür oder muss man Ruf grinden und kann sich die Teile dann kaufen

WoW: Ich finde Blizzard verwendet viel zu oft alte Modelle für Bosse oder Mobs, wäre es nicht eher besser für das Spiel wenn jeder encounter eigene Modelle hat?

WoW: In der Beschreibung zur 2. Instanz "Brunnen der Ewigkeit" ist ein kleiner Denkfehler, denn dort wird gesagt das man die Ereignisse um den Brunnen geschehen lassen muss, da sonst eine Einmischung katastrophale Folgen hätte.
     Was kann noch katastohaler sein, wenn man die Zerstörung von 80% der Landmasse durch die Explosion/Implosion (nicht sicher was es war) des Brunnen verhindert?


----------



## maxphillipp (18. Oktober 2011)

Grüße ins Tonstudio Führt! 

Wenn man sich für die Tapferkeitspunkte kein T-13 kaufen kann.... Was kann man sich dann kaufen?


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2011)

Covardo schrieb:


> Ich fände es mal nett, unendliche Freiheit zu haben und irgendwann wieder am Startpunkt anzukommen (Stichwort: Planetenumrundung).



Hast Du übrigens bei Ultima Online - auch wenn technisch gesehen am Ende keine Kugel, sondern ein Torus rauskäme.


----------



## Layfiron (18. Oktober 2011)

vorweg habe ich jetzt nicht alle Kommies gelesen. sorry wenn doppelt


Frage an den ersten Teil:
wie groß ist eure Vorfreude auf den Deathwing Raid? Da ich persönlich gespannt bin wie jetzt der Kampf aussehen wird.

Frage an den zweiten Teil:
Spielt jemand von euch Dead Island oder will es sich holen. Was haltet ihr von diesen Spiel. Einen Rpg in der Ego version mit Zombies und Strand. Da Spiele wie Fallout dafür schon eine art Vorlage war.


----------



## schwertfisch07 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team,

ich hätte ein paar Fragen an den 2. Teil:


- Wird man die Raumschiffe von anderen Spielern betreten können und dort auch mitreisen?

- Wird es ein Gildenraumschiff/haus geben? 

- Wird es besondere Kleidungsstücke geben, die keine Werte haben, aber einfach "gut" aussehen? Also z.B. für besondere Anlässe o.ä.?

- Wird es die Möglichkeit geben Addons zu nutzen ? 

- Ist es angedacht, Nebentätigkeiten wie Angeln / Kochen in WOW durchzuführen?

- Werden die Chars auch evtl. einen Nachnamen haben können?

- Wird es gildeninterne Titel geben und wenn ja, kann man sie ggf. selbst bestimmen?

- Wird man die Möglichkeit haben, das Aussehen oder den Namen eines bereits existierenden Charakters zu ändern?

- Kann man Begleiter umbenennen und individuell kleiden? 

- Ist es wahr, daß man laut BioWare zwschen Twinks keine Sachen hin- und herschicken kann? Wenn ja, haltet ihr das auch für richtig ungünstig (um es mal milde auszudrücken)?


Viele Grüße, macht weiter so, euer schwertfisch07


----------



## Lexeron (18. Oktober 2011)

Einen schönen Tag wünsch ich euch und allen die zuhören.
hier meine frage, wenn ihr heute schon transmogrifizieren könntet welches t-set würdet ihr nehmen?
mfg Lexeron


----------



## d2wap (18. Oktober 2011)

in myBuffed hat ein User ein tolles Bild verlinkt von so einigen bekannten Gesichtern aus einer Zeitschrift aus dem Jahr 2005 (http://my.buffed.de/user/335168/blog/view/1974948071)!

Unter anderem mit:
Simon Fistrich
Susanne Braun
David Bergmann... 
Florian "chef stanglnator" Stangl

Findet ihr nicht auch, dass Avatare in der Vorstellung zu Redakteuren in Heften "out" sind aber sich dennoch nach einer längeren Zeit als totale Spaßfaktoren erweisen, wenn die Leute von "damals" noch immer tätig sind und man weiß,wie sie heute aussehen?

Ich krame später mal eine alte PCGames raus. Mal sehen, wen ich da so alles entdecke


----------



## Päg1 (18. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin ! 

An den 2ten Teil des Casts:
Mich würden Details zu den Berufen in SWTOR interessieren. 
Z.B. : Welche Berufe sind für einige Klassen besonders lohnen / interessant?
*Kann man bei der Waffenherstellung auch Scharfschützengewehre herstellen die nur ein Imperialer Agent nutzen kann?
Ist die Kunstfertigung nur für Jedi / Sith Klassen interessant?
*
Was genau hat es mit den Missions-Crew-Skills auf sich?
*Diplomatie*
*Ermittlung*
*Schatzsuche*
*Unterwelthandel*

MFG der Päg 
und schöne Arbeitswoche noch . Möge der Freitag schnell da sein<br><br>Ach JA !<br>Ich würde gerne noch alle von unserer ersten WOW- gilde zu Classiczeiten " Legio Moriturorum " auf Proudmoore Grüßen . Damal hiess mein Hexer Dachboden. <br>


----------



## Krshna (18. Oktober 2011)

Huhu,
eine Frage zu WoW:
Es hieß doch mal, dass man die Glyphen-Rezepte, die über
das Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung gelernt werden, auch zukünftig
auf einem anderen Weg (Lehrer, Forschung) zugänglich sind.
Gibt es diesbezüglich schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Lenatowenaar (18. Oktober 2011)

Myasishchev schrieb:


> ps: Wegen dem Namen: hier ist mein Namens-Geber:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=F7fkYIn-a7E



uff die russen waren schon immer verrückt was flugzeuge betraff irre das das teil überhaupt hoch kam lol


----------

